# help, Mean Hedgy Problems



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi I'm new to HC, I have been visiting the site for about a year but not a member until today. I have had my hedgy since May 22, 2013. I get her out nearly every night and on most of the nights that I don't I sit by the cage with my hand in and just talk with her. She has always been a very skittish and mean hedgy. She even jumps a lil when she hears herself chew. She also has a habit to bite and not just a nip. Clamp down and not let go. I really want us to bond and I give her treats whenever I get her out and try and give her her space. She is still a moody little princess. My mom thinks I must not be spending enough time with her and that I must be doing it wrong. In a month she will be one year old. I really don't know what to do and I need some help I'm starting to be afraid of own hedgy which makes it hard for both of us. I know that she can pick up on that stuff. I can't even handle her with out gloves anymore because I'm afraid of her biting(even though its not an every day thing). I know that some of my actions when I first got her may have helped make her this way. The only one I can really think of is scooping her up with one hand. Which would displace and upset her. I do not do that any more. Also several failed nail clipping attempts which upset her very much. I know some people say to put a shirt in with her but instead I use a special oil from the breeder that she really likes I put it on her toy and on my gloves. If anyone has any advice, maybe I just got a nasty hedgy who needs a lot of work. But she is so mean that it is really starting to make me sad, I feel like I'm abusing her or something. I feel like she is very unhappy and that makes me unhappy. I didn't just get a hedgehog on a whim I did a lot of research and I would like to be the best owner I can.
~thank you


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! During your lurkering, did you find this book?

You really want her to get used to your smell, not the smell of the oil. If you need to use gloves, find some fabric ones and sleep with them so they'll smell like you.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

What kind of oil is it? I've never heard of doing that before. The oil may actually be masking your scent which is preventing her from getting to know you. Try stopping the oil and put a used t-shirt of yours in her cage, and try not to use gloves so she can get used to your smell.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if you got yours from the same breeder I did, as my breeder used a special mix of oils that they always had on their hands and encouraged us to do the same thing because the hedgehog is comfortable with the scent.

I am in agreement that using the oil is a bad idea because she can't smell you.

I had a curious and pretty well-mannered hedgehog right off the bat, but before I knew that I decided not to use the oil. And although she was friendly overall, I noticed for quite a while when she'd lay on me if my hands were near her she would get really mad and would bite me. It's taken her a few months to get used to my hands being near her, but now she will actually scoot closer to them if she sees them near her and wants to snuggle. I use the oil now only for her dry skin, and she remembers the scent and it seems to be like a little treat for her.

Because of the reaction I saw in mine to hands being in their space, I wonder if your hand in her cage might upset her too and might actually be making her more wary of you? I'm not experienced enough to know.

How do you handle her? My hedgehog is very fidgety and I can't hold her for long. I have to make her a fleece bed in my lap and let her do her own thing. Mine has bitten me several times in the past for interacting with her too much when she just wants to chill on me (although they were always warning bites).

I've also noticed that hedgehogs will dislike a person based on their voice, and can get very irritated at even the words we say! My hedgehog does not like my fiance because he does not speak very softly to her like I do, and because he likes to get his face closer to her than I ever do. But I've also noticed that mine jumps every time I say her name, and she jumps at harsh syllables like c/k sounds. Their behavior can be so strange.

Don't give up yet, and don't be afraid of her. Some people have said it takes YEARS for their hedgehogs to come around. Just be patient and diligent, and remember not to put her down if she bites.


----------



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

I should have been more clear on the oil I don't really use it often at all. I actually didn't use it at all for a long time. now I will mainly put it on her toy and occasionally on the gloves. I use it more as TikiLink said "like a reward". also she doesn't seem to mind my hand in her cage I will normally just chill there without the gloves. I will remove her igloo and after she wakes up, has a treat, and moves around she will even come sniff me. Sometimes she even tries to nibble and anoint using my fingers.

TikkiLink--> Im almost certain we got our hedgies are from the same breeder since you are also from OHIO and they also had the oil. 

thanks to all three who have responded with advise so far it is appreciated!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah, sorry, I overlooked the part in your original post where you talked about how you use the oil. That makes more sense now. How is her environment? Is there a lot of house traffic around her? Do you play a radio or anything during the day? Some people say that if the environment is too quiet, they can get very skittish, so I'm curious.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure our girls are from the same breeder, and that breeder seems to be pretty good about trying to socialize their hedgehogs, but some of them are just plain grumpy no matter what, no fault of yours. Have you asked the breeder about it? They have a facebook page where they are very active, and if you show them videos of yourself handling your hog they will try to assess if there's anything you can do to help get her out of her grumpies.


----------



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

I wouldn't say its too quiet, and her little mini heater makes a good amount of noise, almost like a white noise machine. There are also two dogs downstairs who she gets to listen too (the other furry family members). So its not dead silence very often.I don't play the radio for her anymore because i would come home sometimes and the signal would be lost and it would be shrill static. I don't really go on facebook, but I'm aware of their page. I may possibly try that.


----------

